
Secret Atari ST video mode discovered – 33 years later - cmrdporcupine
http://www.atari-forum.com/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=34108
======
cmrdporcupine
What's amazing about this hack is it's literally two lines of assembly

In TFA:

MOVE.B #2, $FF8260 ' Switch both GLUE and Shifter to mono

MOVE.B #0, $FF8261 ' Switch Shifer back to low-res

------
grawprog
I always love seeing people discover new things about old computers. It's
always fascinating the kinds of things people can get them to do. Especially
ones like this without any modern day hardware mods. Just some clever
programming.

